# Thanks, DutchDaemon



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2017)

You  know why.

Anyway, this is my first time logging into the forums in 4-5 years and it's good to be back. My main desktop OS has remained FreeBSD all this time. 

I got fed up with my cable provider and cut the cord so I was offline for a while, during which I forgot my laptop password (who'd have thought I would forget a 17 character password I'd used time and again) so I couldn't get in my box, or get online to build it again, which was a bummer.

I kept busy by writing a tutorial on how to set up a FreeBSD desktop from scratch, step-by-step as if a person had never used UNIX or the command line that any Windows user should be able to follow and get a fully functional desktop up and running. FreeBSD News picked up on it and BSD Magazine linked to their article from their US and Arabic Facebook pages, so that was a big surprise for me.

I'm open to critique if anybody wants to take a look at it.

http://trihexagonal.org


----------

